# 2009 Ranger 500 EFI Fuel Gauge not working



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

well I guess I screwed it up when I was siphoning gas out of the ranger for my pressure washer. now the gauge flashes empty when it has more than half a tank. is this an easy fix? if not i will just figure out how to unplug the gauge.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Check the connection on the top of the tank. Mine did that once.


----------

